
Apple Agrees to Pay $53M to Settle iPhone Warranty Lawsuit - jamesbritt
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/04/iphone-warranty-flap/
======
lucb1e
Probably cheaper than providing warranty... Or does the court also force them
to change their policy? That's the only thing that matters here. Fining them
is only of use as warning for future cases, it's not like citizens ever see
any money from fines.

~~~
chrisbolt
> Or does the court also force them to change their policy?

They already changed it as of the iPhone 4, which is why only previous devices
are covered.

> Fining them is only of use as warning for future cases, it's not like
> citizens ever see any money from fines.

The article says "provides cash payouts to potentially hundreds of thousands
of iPhone and iPod Touch consumers".

